# Sacroiliac Injury & Recovery: What's your experience



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

<font color="purple"> Would you guys mind telling me about any of your horses that were diagnosed with the above and what you did about it, what treatment/medication/rest programme etc you went through and what the results were?

I'm trying to figure out if its worth me investing in a 9yo warmblood mare - I really feel for her as I suffered something similar myself after having a massive disk prolapse two years ago (same time this horse's injury was diagnosed) and ended up on my back at home for six weeks.

I'm riding again because this was suggested to me to sort my trouble out. and it really is working. Would be nice if this poor old bugger came to me and we could sort each other out lol!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have done LOADS of reading and have a good knowledge of what I should do to help her but just thought I'd throw this open to you guys and for you to give me a bit more info on your experiences and any techniques that worked for you.

My intention is not to do much on her anyways, she'll just be my best buddy and hacking friend - I just want to make her comfortable.

Looking forward to your responses, please RSVP  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## hellspells (10 March 2009)

I will reply to you when I come back from getting the horses in, I've had two with different problems and it may end up very, very long!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 March 2009)

they can't jump is the main thing i no about it and once they have recovered you have to watch the weight like a hark because a little to much could make them lame again


----------



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

Yeah, the main problem seems to be that they cannot compete but I'm willing to take this horse on as a friend and hacker so she'd be good for me and I could be doing her a favour in the process!

Looking forward to your response Hells!  Get 'em in ITS RAINING!! lol, well is here anyways


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

I have two with sacroiliac ligament strain.  Search in vet and you will find lots of threads about SI.

One of mine has a chronic injury - happened a long time ago and he has learnt to cope with it and adjusted his way of going.  He is an ex-sj and was overjumped, straining the ligament.  It is a very slight strain - he is 1/10ths lame on the bad leg (most people cant tell that degree of lameness) but on bad days he can be 3/10ths lame.

My other one managed to do the ligament in January.  He is still undergoing treatment (steroid injections etc).  This will have little or no effect on a chronic injury.

Your potential horse sounds like it has a chronic strain.

The important thing to do is to keep as much topline together as possible.  This means working her every other day - about 4 times a week.  Lunging over poles x2 20 mins sessions, schooling 40 mins and hacking.  Avoid sharp hills as this is extremely hard work.  I dont jump my boy.

Shoeing behind causes pain as they cannot do a high abduction of the leg - I have been advised to bute the day before but I actually took his back shoes off instead.

They will have compensatory back pain and obviously more wear and tear on joints.  Mine has an equilibrium massage pad on everyday and is fed a joint supplement together with a very low dose of devils claw as he can really stiffen up.

They should have as much turnout as possible.  I would love to have mine out 24/7 but he just loves his stable too much.  He is probably out 8 hrs a day in winter and is in a big stable (15x12) as when he was in a smaller stable he was very stiff from not being able to move around his box.

There will be times when they are hooligans in the field and tweak the ligament again.  Mine did this twice in the last year and has been brought back into work twice in the last 4 months.

As topline is important, and bearing in mind you will never achieve the perfect topline because they can never truly work correctly from behind, saddle fit is very important.  Mine fluctuates very rapidly and I have to adjust his saddle frequently.  I fit Saddle Company saddles and have found the soft serge really good for his back, as well as being able to adjust the tree in increments to fit his back as it changes shape, rather than only being set to a particular gullet size.  Others have found Wows to be really good because of their adjustability.

You will also need a good chiro and physio - mine are on 3 month rotations unless they have tweaked something (so each visits once every 6 months).

My own view is that I would never get another horse with a SI injury again.  It is so heartbreaking building them up, and then giving them 3 months off and starting again.  I wanted to retire my ex-sj but the vet says he will would be worse, so now he is in livery and being kept in low work.  I cant really even let him have 2 days off in a row otherwise he gets stiff so no matter how busy I am I have to stick him on the lunge for 15 mins or so.  I dare not even go on holiday as he has to be worked correctly and I cant trust anyone except my instructor (also he is not a novice ride).  The time I let someone else ride him he has come back from a hack crippled lame despite me telling them that he was not to gallop.  They had allowed him to do more than he physically can cope with - although mentally he still wants to go for a good gallop - although I also had my suspicions that he may have run off with them.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 March 2009)

Can i just ask why you would be looking to purchase a horse with a pre existing injury?
i think if your horse suffers an injury such as this then obviously you do everything you can to fix it but why go looking for trouble?
Insuring her will be a nightmare.
I'm sure there's plenty of horses out there looking for homes that are fit and well?


----------



## BeckyD (10 March 2009)

Pretty disappointing experience at the moment.  Search in vets forum and you'll find lots of posts - including one - a definitive one - I did that brought all previous posts together into one place - search for sacroliliac and you should find it.

Since then mine has tweaked his again and we're about to go back to Cambridge for re-evaluation.  We were at week 9 of rehab from the initial injury.  I would never ever buy an SI horse, but that's because I bought Ronnie to be my always-longed-for competition horse.  He's only 5 and this will now be with him forever.  If you are prepared for potential heartache and hard work with the rehab if it gets tweaked again (I was on 30 mins every day exercise), then go for it.  

Good on you for at least considering giving a home to a damaged horse.


----------



## hellspells (10 March 2009)

Right I'm back - its actually quite sunny here!!

So horse number one.  Brought with pre-exsiting Sacro-illiac injury, unbeknown to me, not picked up on vetting as she had learnt to cope with it and compensate - unfortunatly due to this it caused other problems which is when this was also found.
  Typical TB, very fine and would much rather work with her head up in the air like a Giraffe.  Due to all of her problems etc, we did alot of hacking i tried to make sure that 80% of the time she was working long and low trying to make her engage her back end as much as she could.   Dressage with her was never fantastic and I think the best we ever got was 60% 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  however I was able to jump her still (not  really my thing so it was that often although we did a bit of cross country).  She responded to bute so, especially in the winter she had a little when needed and was always on a joint supplement.  She also had very regular Chiropractic treatment and physio (i.e at  least every 2 months) this was essential for her because if there were any issue anywhere else along her spine it really had a negative effect on her.  I wish I knew what I knew now when this was first diagnosed.  (this was also before the envention of equissage, equilbrum massage pads etc).  With this horse there was no correlation between being stable/turned out to stiffness etc.  

Horse No 2, always had issues with, thought at first was hormone related but its infact her Sacro Illiac.  I have found with her diet is vital (this goes to above I wish I knew then etc) although she does not have Azoturia we have to feed her asthough she does and yes I know this makes no sense what so ever but its made the world of difference for her - she is a different horse.  It took alot for me to change her feed and I was not happy doing it.  But she is now feed purely fibre based food and oil.  I think that by looking after her muscles and making sure they don't have a overload of sugar they are then able to 'support' her skeleton better as it were.  There were times when you could see little spasms all through out the sacro illiac, and this was the times she was really uncomfortable.  Since changing the feed I haven't seen it.  
In the winter I can not ride her without a exercise sheet as if she gets cold there is hell to pay.  Again lots of long and low work to warm up, pole work and hacking, gettle hills are fantastic for this type of thing also.  We also have one of magnetic massage rugs which has been a godsend as have our solarium (my vets favorite thing in the world for this type of issue)

Having done lots of research the best joint supplement we have found is the Naf one 'superflex' which contains MSM, extra MSM can be feed if needed (I have dose rates if required).  Linseed has also been fantastic as it has natural anti inflammatory properties (we use the Linseed from Simple systems).

I'm sure I have missed loads and loads out but will PM anything else I think off.


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

Hellspells - I think we must be leading parallel lives.  One of mine I bought with SI and it became apparent when the workload increased.

The other was classed as a difficult ride - turned out it was his sacroiliac. He also displayed azatoria type symptoms as well and he is only fed fibre and high oil diet and never allowed to get cold either.

They are both also fed Naf 5 star superflex and have ground linseed. 

Should say as well, mine wear magnetic rugs in their stables and this has helped with associated back problems.


----------



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

She's a dutch warmblood. Oh but but she's lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Refusing to trot on left rein at the moment.  She had a bone scan in 2006 when injury became apparent and was treated with steroid injections.  Advertised in January (part advert):

**REDUCED TO £1000 AS URGENT SALE NOW NEEDED. Beautiful 9 year old bay 16.1hh Dutch Warmblood mare, registered with the Anglo European Studbook. Top Bloodlines. (Sire: Merlin, out of Renkum Arturo  www.renkumstudfarm.co.uk)
Amazing stable manners. Easy to catch. Very affectionate mare. 
Not done much in the last year due to my pregnancy and new baby. Now needs someone who can give her more time. Would be ideal project horse/hack/broodmare. Will hack alone and in company, good in traffic. Is currently ridden once or twice a week. Should not be jumped due to sacroiliac injury sustained in 2006. 
Vaccinations, worming, teeth and feet all up to date. Freezemarked. Loveable mare looking for good home, no dealers please.

This isn't my video but this is her two weeks ago posted on youtube (not sure if I should be putting somebody elses video links on here! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EMbHTpjl7I&amp;feature=channel_page


----------



## hellspells (10 March 2009)

I have to say hun, that they are having a laugh at £1000.  Yes she has nice lines but who in their right mind would want to put a mare in foal that already has Sacro illiac issues, and this is where her value lies.

Mines a Dutch WB x they are nice but can be incredibly sharp.  

CBAnglo - thats pretty spooky!!  Just goes to show how common all of this is (i also just took mines magnetic rug off!!)


----------



## Bounty (10 March 2009)

She is sweet, but the left hind really doesn't step under. I bet she looks crippled in trot, seeing as she looks so uncomfy in walk. 
With more topline and appropriate management she might do what you want, but you should be prepared to do the right thing by her (keep her as a companion, or PTS) if you do take her on, and she doesn't manage to stand up to the work.

I wouldn't be paying anywhere near £1k for her either, for what its worth.


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

I wouldnt buy that horse based on that video.  She is clearly not comfortable behind, and I would suspect she has been turned away to try and allow her to heal.  Once you start riding her for a couple of weeks, she will be hopping lame.  The injury does not look like it has settled at all and she looks very stiff behind (my acute one looks better than that and he has been retired at age 6).

She would still be suitable as a broodmare - Theresa_F on here had a TB who sustained a SI injury from a nasty fall.  She had 4 years off and I think 3 foals and the breeder was contemplating trying to ride her again before she was sadly pts with (I think) colic.

But for a light hacking horse - I would expect her to be in the region of a couple of hundred including full wardrobe.  I couldnt give either of my two away.

Hellspell - mild sacroiliac injuries are so common, its just that most people cant spot them.  With my anglo, no-one, including my very experienced instructor and two vets could tell there was anything wrong with him as he was evenly muscled and had a very good topline.  It was only after a particularly stupid episode in the field when he fell down and tweaked it that it became apparent with his heavy workload.  He was then reduced to 4 times a week and I stopped jumping him, but ever since then he hasnt been the same and now the injury is more obvious.


----------



## *hic* (10 March 2009)

Mine that looked as bad as that is now sound BUT firstly I couldn't have given him away looking like that, secondly the vet did say that if he were his he probably wouldn't bother even trying to sort him, thirdly he had months and months of box rest before we decided to chuck him out in the field and let him take his chance. It is now 13 months and 3 weeks since he got his injury and he looks great in walk, his trot is rather flat but he is sound, his canter has never been great any way.

Fair enough she's a mare but are you prepared to risk just turning her away and seeing if it all works out?

Actually I've just re-read your post. She's had over two years to come right - mine was literally turned away and left - and if she hasn't come right with that treatment I'd doubt she's going to get a whole lot better now. Sorry.


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

I totally agree Jemima_too.  With mine who has the acute injury he had steroid injections and 2 weeks of box rest then a couple of hours out every day in a small field for about a month and now he is out 8 hrs a day in a small flat field.  The vet has said the same thing to me - he wont come sound so he should be retired.  

I am going through the treatments and then he will probably have the summer out 24/7 and then reassess before winter whether he should stay out, or come in and try to do some pole work etc.

Having 2 with SI injuries, I really wouldnt wish them on an enemy.  I would much rather have to deal with a clean break or a tendon to be honest as ligaments are just the worst injuries.  I certainly would not take on a horse with such an injury, even if they were giving it away.  You will be spending hundreds every year just on the chiro, let alone physio, joint supplements etc etc and in exchange you might be able to hack out in walk, or spend 6 months lunging to build topline.  I would much prefer to have an aged semi-retired sound horse!


----------



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

I think its a case of them not really knowing how to deal with her condition - I personally would have turned her away for 8 weeks to give her the rest.

I must admit putting her in foul would have been the last thing I'd have done.

I wouldn't have paid the £1,000 either....

Why do I always fall for the wrong horses


----------



## sandr (10 March 2009)

My horse has a SI damage, and after a course of 6 cartrophen injections, he is a right as rain, so its cant be all doom and gloom as you all seem to be making out??

OK he never be a SJ superstar, but its has in no way affected his day to day life? He schools, he hacks, he has regular lessons, he stays in for 16 hours at a time in winter.

He has Riaflex complete to help support the joint, but doesn't have any bute or anything.


----------



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

All I'd like to be able to do with her is put her into sort of semi-retirement I guess and just be able to wander around Cambridgeshire with her and chill out......

I'm tempted to just go see her and see for myself how she is


----------



## hellspells (10 March 2009)

Be careful if you do and go with an open mind.

Can you take someone with you that won't take one look at her and fall in love so can give you a unbiased opinion?


----------



## *hic* (10 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My horse has a SI damage, and after a course of 6 cartrophen injections, he is a right as rain, so its cant be all doom and gloom as you all seem to be making out??

OK he never be a SJ superstar, but its has in no way affected his day to day life? He schools, he hacks, he has regular lessons, he stays in for 16 hours at a time in winter.

He has Riaflex complete to help support the joint, but doesn't have any bute or anything. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you looked at all three videos of the horse? If it's like that after over two years I think it's injury might just be in a different league from what ever your horse did to himself. Lucky you that he's fine so quickly!


----------



## seabiscuit (10 March 2009)

In this video she is severely lame- about 7/10ths.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fru5gpZbBPU&amp;feature=related
Its not even paddock sound.  Would not advise to buy such a horse- you will only end up having to put her down I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The owners must be having a joke- £1k for a horse that can barely walk


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

I have just watched those videos again and I realise now that I know that mare and that yard.  

Witchy - I will pm you with the whole story.


----------



## *hic* (10 March 2009)

I just felt so sorry for her in that, she's obviously a sweetie and trying to be good but just can't walk properly.


----------



## sandr (10 March 2009)

Have now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And no, he wasnt as bad as that


----------



## *hic* (10 March 2009)

Thank goodness (I kind of suspected he hadn't been!)


----------



## Witchy (10 March 2009)

The lady said she was thinking of retiring her..... maybe I should just let her.


----------



## hellspells (10 March 2009)

I think that is a very good idea!!


----------



## *hic* (10 March 2009)

Witchy, I should just convince yourself that she is going to a lovely field with plenty of companions and then forget all about her.

Horses that you buy sound can break your heart - I've bought two which broke in very short order and have each had nigh on a year out of work - there will be a horse out there that needs you to look out for it and will give you loads of pleasure without taking on something with a known problem.

How about starting another thread detailing what you actually want and what your experience level is - someone on here will almost certainly be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## CBAnglo (10 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Witchy, I should just convince yourself that she is going to a lovely field with plenty of companions and then forget all about her.

Horses that you buy sound can break your heart - I've bought two which broke in very short order and have each had nigh on a year out of work - there will be a horse out there that needs you to look out for it and will give you loads of pleasure without taking on something with a known problem.

How about starting another thread detailing what you actually want and what your experience level is - someone on here will almost certainly be able to point you in the right direction. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Couldnt have said it better myself - even without knowing the true story behind that mare.


----------



## charlie76 (10 March 2009)

We have a horse who had a SI injury. We treated him with steriod injections, rest and physio. He is now back in full work, has been placed and won every time out dressage and is about to go BE. He has not ( touch wood) had any more problems relating to this.
We discovered the injury as he has trouble cantering, he would hollow and break.


----------



## checkmate1 (10 March 2009)

Last year my 4 year old (been backed 8 weeks) slipped or something in the field, I found her in a huge amount of pain, eventually diagnosed severe muscle damage along both sides of back and torn sacoiliac ligament. She had both sides of sacroilic injected with the stuff that builds up scar tissue. She had physio (McTimothy) every week for about 2/3 months, no box rest, 24/7 T/O and long reining every day, building up to long reining in trot. Aiming to build up back muscles to support sacroiliac. Eventually I could get back on with the aid of bute. She is now fine, I have permission to jump (though I'm not hurrying into that), is super fit (as she is now never allowed to be turned away and if she had box rest/ was a broodmare the issues would resurface). I get her back checked every 2-3 months, but we term her conditions as 'dormant'. If you are considering buying this mare, do not pay £1000, it is rudiculous. It will take alot of time and effort to get her right- but I'm not saying don't go for it.


----------

